# Homemade SUV Bike Rack



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Fits my 4Runner great, cost me like $20 or so. The mounts are Sette and they do a pretty good job. My bike mounts far to the driver's side very nicely and either of my best buds' bikes will fit in the middle poistion. The German Shepherd goes on the passenger side. The plywood is 5/8 in (I think, maybe 1/2 in) and I cut two holes in it where my cargo tie down loops stick through. A couple of hitch pins makes for a very secure rack!

It makes me feel good to know that the whole bike is locked inside the vehicle when I leave it and I don't need to worry about it falling on the dog. I can also pull into garages, car washes, under trees, etc without worrying about bikes on the roof!


----------



## fattireridereric (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool Idea I might do that to my 4runner to.


----------



## Andrew4Bama (May 29, 2010)

I know this thread has been quiet for a few years, but I was wondering, what's keeping your rear wheel from sliding around? I have a 4Runner too and I want to do something similar to this.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Andrew4Bama said:


> I know this thread has been quiet for a few years, but I was wondering, what's keeping your rear wheel from sliding around? I have a 4Runner too and I want to do something similar to this.


Wow, way to dig up an old thread!!!

With the seats folded down, the whole cargo area is carpeted and knobby tires on carpet don't slide unless you are whipping around corners like a formula 1 driver.

My other bike has 20mm, so I take off the front wheel, put the axle back in and put it in upside down, then a tie-down from the two eyelets around the axle holds it down tight... but then my seat is on the carpet instead of the tire... makes a big difference, so for that bike I put the milk crate up against it (with tools/tubes/other spare parts) and it is heavy enough to keep it from sliding around.

I don't mean to brag, but it has been a great SUV rack for bikes with QR forks. The hitch pins make for a quick removal when necessary but still hold it very snug. It is tight, though, my bud's XL Gary fisher barely fits in the middle and my medium frames are tucked in pretty close on the side... so "dry fit" everything before you start drilling holes because a couple of inches can make a big difference.


----------



## Andrew4Bama (May 29, 2010)

Well, I usually just fold one seat down and slide the bike in upside down and backwards and bungie it down. But like you said, when it's upside down, it slides everywhere. So, yea I think I'm gona give this a shot tomorrow. The only thing I'm gona do differently is use an old front hub I have laying around instead of an actual fork mount. I'll just cut 2 slits in the wood around it and use some metal straps. 

Do you just put your front wheel wherever it fits or what? I've seen someone make a holder for their wheel.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Andrew4Bama said:


> Well, I usually just fold one seat down and slide the bike in upside down and backwards and bungie it down. But like you said, when it's upside down, it slides everywhere. So, yea I think I'm gona give this a shot tomorrow. The only thing I'm gona do differently is use an old front hub I have laying around instead of an actual fork mount. I'll just cut 2 slits in the wood around it and use some metal straps.
> 
> Do you just put your front wheel wherever it fits or what? I've seen someone make a holder for their wheel.


Yeah, front wheel just slides in either between crank and wheel-well or between rear triangle and back door. That is the nice thing about keeping my bike to one side-the tire fits in that space very nicely. The hardware store has some nice velcro straps that I've thought about using to secure the front tire-one style is for velcroing extension cords and hoses to hang up and the other style is just plain cut-to-length velcro, but the only good places to secure it would be back to the bike itself or to the handle above the back doors (which I have done with twine when there are two bikes plus dog). The hardware store also has nylon strap (1 inch or whatever) and the little plastic quick-release buckles that I've thought about using.


----------



## Andrew4Bama (May 29, 2010)

Just got back from Lowes. I'm about to give this a shot. I'll post some pics after I finish


----------



## Andrew4Bama (May 29, 2010)

Here it is. I used a $10 4x4 (had to trace diagonally to fit), an old front hub, 2 u-bolts to hold the hub down, and 2 hitch pins to hold the wood down by the cargo hooks.

Total cost: ~$16.










Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks pretty nice. One other thing, my hitch pins are a little bit on the snug side, so to remove them, I don't pull gently, I get the tie down loops perfectly vertical and give a quick, sharp yank.

Anyway, I'm glad my idea gave you a cheap, secure bike rack that you are happy with.

:thumbsup:


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool Doggy! 

Does he run the trails with you?


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

net wurker said:


> Cool Doggy!
> 
> Does he run the trails with you?


Summertime is too hot for anything but short rides for him, but when it is cooler or if water is plentiful he is my #1 riding buddy. He is 6 now, still acts like a pup, but I notice he does tire easier. When he was like 2, he could easily outlast me or any of my friends. He pretty much doesn't leave my back tire.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Very cool. He looks like a good boy.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Never thought of using the cargo anchor*

To secure the wood from twisting or lifting. Did you use the ones on each side or just the one side?

Good call.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Those are really cool. Good idea!


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

jrm said:


> To secure the wood from twisting or lifting. Did you use the ones on each side or just the one side?
> 
> Good call.


[/QUOTE]
Each side.... nice, snug fit with (I think) 5/8 plywood... maybe 1/2


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Your 4 runners have more room than my small Bronco, which is why my rear tire tucks in alongside the raised rear seat, never worry about sliding around.


----------



## Flexon Phil (Aug 28, 2006)

Great idea with the cotter pins!


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> My other bike has 20mm, so I take off the front wheel, put the axle back in and put it in upside down, then a tie-down from the two eyelets around the axle holds it down tight... but then my seat is on the carpet instead of the tire... makes a big difference, so for that bike I put the milk crate up against it (with tools/tubes/other spare parts) and it is heavy enough to keep it from sliding around.


I have a similar setup in my Yukon. I also have a fork with 20mm TA so I got one of these..... http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/RA409C46-Hurrican+Components+Fork+Up.aspx
Kind of pricey but works good.


----------



## cyclingnoob (May 3, 2012)

*Thanks for the Idea*

Dudes...just wanted to thank you for posting these pics and ideas about the homemade bike rack. I had to go a slightly different route, but it really helped me.

I have an Escape and wanted to put my road bike in the back, inside and upright. Because it's a hybrid I wasn't able to pin the board firmly to the floor of the cargo area. But, the rear side doors had a notch perfect for a 1x6 with a little padding around it to wedge it into place without putting pressure on the doors.

With the board firmly in place and easily removed when not in use, it was as simple as attaching a skewer to the board. Works great, cost me about $21 and adding a 2nd bike later would be a piece of cake.

Anyway - thanks for helping out a noob.


----------



## eimkeith (Oct 16, 2010)

Just did this today with a couple of Seasucker 20mm TA mounts:















will be testing on mountain roads tomorrow


----------

